# something from nothing



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

*Cricket*

Cricket is a 6yo French Canadian/QH . shes as sweeeeet was pie but knows ZIP.

she was ridden about twice since her training and has never been in the cross ties. never on a trailer and she's had minimum handling in this last 2years. Shes sound and sweet and my PROJECT HORSE

*My goals*

take her to showmanship classed in 4H this year, possibly ride her in a small show at the end of the year. 

* So far....*

Last sunday i started ( exciting) there is still snow on the ground so i brought her in to work in the cross ties. She was awesome, a little skittish but over all impressive. I'm going tomorrow after school to work with her more.


----------

